# Meet our new 6 pound 8-week old puppy!



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

So I am being a good uncle and decided to gift my two other puppies to my nephew! That prompted us to get another puppy! Our preference has always been a brindle chi mix, so we have got this new addition. We have not named him yet.

We also wonder, how can an 8-week old puppy weigh 6 pounds? He is not overweight at all. His parents weigh around 14 pounds! How can a chihuahua weigh that much? His legs are particularly muscular and thick. His tail is EXTREMELY think as well. Do you guys think he is a pure breed, chihuahua mix, and if so, with what? He does look a bit like Dashdund? His ears are flopping right now. We are kinda disappointed because we have always wanted a tiny chi mix like Tyler and Bobby!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

well thats probably about the right weight if the parents are 14lbs, mostly if you wanted a smaller type puppy you would get one from smaller parents, especially with being a mix there is no way to predict what breed characteristics are inherited from each parent so won't necessarily be small just because chihuahua is in there


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

joshall said:


> We are kinda disappointed because we have always wanted a tiny chi mix like Tyler and Bobby!


Like Chloe said, his current weight seems about right if his parents are 14 pounds... As for the breed, he looks quite Jack Russell to me so that would explain why he's bigger built and not tiny like Chihuahuas. Out of curiosity, why didn't you keep one of your other puppies if they were what you were looking for?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am also confused. You had a tiny brindle Chi mix, why didn't you just keep him?
I don't see Chi in this puppy, he does look rather like a Jack Russell/Beagle mix I knew.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

No matter his size colour or looks to me he his perfect !! He has the most adorable little face you are very lucky to have him. If you wanted a small dog the key is to look at the parents and if they are big that means the puppy will be large 9 times out of 10. Unless you brought a chi from a breeder you can't guarantee that any puppy will even look like a chi. With mixes thats all part of the fun of owning a puppy as you won't know how they will look when they grow up. he is lovely.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks just like your other one ,was it from the same breeder ?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a brindle chi mix. She is 1/2 Frenchie...and full grown is 8 1/2 pounds. The other girl her sister is also the same weight. They were 2 1/2 pounds at 8 weeks. They were purposely bred as a hybrid, I knew the breeder and about the Mom & Dad. This is a Mexican Frenchie.
This is the color "brindle" on the dark one.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am confused? This puppy is not Brindle but your last puppy was so if that is what you were wanting why give that one away?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a cutie hihi  how much does he weigh in kg? Only one I know... Baby weighs 2,5 kg


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I am also confused why you would get a dog you are obviously disappointed with from the start, when you had what you say you are looking for...?? 

You seem to be purposely looking for things that don't meet your standards, and I have yet to see you leave a positive post about your pups, only negativity and disappointment. It's really saddening.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think this puppy has any chi in him. He looks like a Jack Russell mix. Why didn't you just keep the puppy you had?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I think were all confused lol. 6 lbs at 8 weeks...isnt that more of a bigger dog breed? Hmm...cute puppy though


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> I think were all confused lol. 6 lbs at 8 weeks...isnt that more of a bigger dog breed? Hmm...cute puppy though


Yeah, that's bigger than a lot of our dogs are full grown. There's nothing wrong with picking a bigger baby. What bothers me is that OP seems disappointed. Then why pick this dog out? Hopefully you won't think this baby is stupid, too, OP. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new pup- I do think he is adorable. But yes- I was going to say that he does scream JRT/Beagle to me! But I am really bad at identifying puppies so don't count on my ID here. Particularly being the weight he is at 8 weeks though. Nothing wrong with that by the way- I am sure he will be a fun little dog- but I would wouldn't want to get your hopes up about size.

He does look a lot like your other two- are they from the same breeder? And just to let you know he is not brindle. Take a look at the mexican frenchie- that is brindle. Do you have any idea what mix the parents are? You said momma was 14 lbs but who was dad? I just hope you don't get too down on this puppy. I am sure he will be a great pet but it sounds like he isn't really what you were looking for.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I am also confused. You had a tiny brindle Chi mix, why didn't you just keep him?
> I don't see Chi in this puppy, he does look rather like a Jack Russell/Beagle mix I knew.


I just wanted to agree with this. I know growth charts can be wildly inaccurate too- but he is charting about normal for a 15" beagle too. I mean maybe there is chi in there though. With mixes you really never know.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Yeah, that's bigger than a lot of our dogs are full grown. There's nothing wrong with picking a bigger baby. What bothers me is that OP seems disappointed. Then why pick this dog out? Hopefully you won't think this baby is stupid, too, OP.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh yea....that poor baby was called "stupid" before  and why would the OP want to keep this one if they're disappointed already with the size...this baby is going to be huge full grown lol. Maybe he should try a new breeder ?


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont think this is a chi....sorry


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't see chi at all in this pup, looks more jack Russell mix, being 6lbs at 8 weeks that weight is to big to be a chi


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Why do I always get a sinking feeling when I read your posts, why would you bring home a puppy that is not what you are looking for ? I'm furious that your already 'kinda disappointed' with your pup. I suggest you take him back to the breeder and let him be chosen by a family who will love him unconditionally for who he is.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Why do I always get a sinking feeling when I read your posts, why would you bring home a puppy that is not what you are looking for ? I'm furious that your already 'kinda disappointed' with your pup. I suggest you take him back to the breeder and let him be chosen by a family who will love him unconditionally for who he is.


I agree. I get so mad/sad every time this person posts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm disturbed by what I've seen in your posts. 

You got two puppies very young. You dropped one of them from a table and didn't get him vet care. You called that puppy "stupid." Then, you gave those pups away and got this pup.

You knew you were looking for a small chi, so why would you knowingly get such a large dog. It's not like you were lied to. You knew the pup was 8 weeks old and 6 pounds. It wasn't a surprise. So why would you do it, knowing you would be disappointed by the pup from the beginning? He isn't brindle, either. From the pics in this thread, I don't see chi at all in this pup. I definitely see Jack Russell and maybe beagle. I don't know what "breeder" you got this dog from, but I guarantee you they weren't doing things the right way. Was this a spur of the moment, impulsive decision? Sure seems like it. 

I think you've set both you and the pup up for failure. Your expectations for a puppy are grossly out of sync with what a puppy can do. No puppy is perfect - the commitment to a dog requires unconditional love. You've had three puppies in a couple of months. You haven't been satisfied with any of them. I think you need to work on you. 

I don't mean to sound harsh. But I think you will be much more satisfied if you take a step back, think, learn and plan. The puppy deserves better. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am hoping this person is really just a troll...every post is negative and controversial...for that pups sake I hope I am right and he doesn't even know the puppy ! A " good uncle/owner " would not give away 2 pups IMHO


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

nabi said:


> I am hoping this person is really just a troll...every post is negative and controversial...for that pups sake I hope I am right and he doesn't even know the puppy ! A " good uncle/owner " would not give away 2 pups IMHO


That's what I was thinking, he does seem like a troll... his disturbing posts combined with how he disappears without replying is a bit suspicious. If I'm wrong, then I feel sorry for the puppies. :/


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't been on here that often lately but I have to agree with the others that this is a very disturbing post to come back to!! Most of the members here that I know would love a pup they bought unconditionally even if it ended up looking like a St. Bernard. But it really doesn't make any sense why you'd go ahead and get the puppy knowing exactly what it's parents looked like; and if you've already been on here before you'd already know that there are very few purebred Chi's that size. Your puppy is adorable but I do agree, he would probably be better off with someone else from what I've gathered so far. =(


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

like everyone else says, give the pup back because you sound unhappy and its not fair for the pup. Im sure theirs a family out there that will be happy for what the pup is and give him the best of life,


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am closing this thread now, I think everything that needs to be said has been said already.


----------

